# Myspace layouts



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find a cool halloween myspace layout?


----------



## TNathe (Sep 28, 2006)

I just used an image from pumpkinrot.com as my background then set the tables that your comments/info is posted in transparent so that one can see the background image.

http://www.easywebpagedesign.com/background_code_html_myspace.html


----------

